# Rainbow Shark is hidding!



## Jeweled (Jan 7, 2011)

He is about 6 years old and used to be very active and kept everything very lively. Is he hiding because he is old? What can I do for him?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, didn't realize they live that long. Any addtions to the tank recently....fish, furniture, food, brighter light, kids tapping the glass, etc....? Anything? Water parameters are good?


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Wow, didn't realize they live that long. Any addtions to the tank recently....fish, furniture, food, brighter light, kids tapping the glass, etc....? Anything? Water parameters are good?


I had a customer bring an albino rainbow shark into my store a few months ago that was 9 (they claimed) years old, and around 8" in length. You'd be surprised how long some fish can live for. We've also got a Snakeskin Gourami pushing 10 years and 9".

OT: We really need to know more about your aquarium:

Have you added any livestock lately?
Have you added any new decorations/plants lately?
What are your water parameters (pH, hardness, ammonia/nitrite/nitrate, and temperature) at?
In my experience the Rainbow and Red Tail Sharks go through periods of isolation, especially when they get older, where they'll hole up inside an ornament or under a piece of driftwood. The aforementioned old one hid inside of a log ornament pretty much constantly, only coming out occasionally to eat.


----------



## Jeweled (Jan 7, 2011)

A few weeks before he started hiding I did add 5 Cherry Barbs. That is the only thing that has changed. I tested the water recently and all parameters were perfect. I do live in a hard water area and it tests out to hardness of 8.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

They're pretty adaptable in regards to water parameters, so long as it's clean and not at the extreme ends of the spectrum. If it's been a while since you last added fish (before you had added the Cherry Barbs, that is), he could just be playing shy for the time-being until he learns they're not a threat. I'd give him some time and be patient.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is he getting beat up on? Do they swarm a lot with activity that he may not like too much. I've seen fish not react too well to other fish when they've showed high activity levels...swimming fast, chasing, food swarms, etc..


----------



## Jeweled (Jan 7, 2011)

No, he has not been swarmed, he (up until 2 weeks ago) was the one chasing the other fish, particularly the Rosy Barbs and the Yoyo's. It almost looked like a mating dance with th Yoyo's,


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Jeweled said:


> No, he has not been swarmed, he (up until 2 weeks ago) was the one chasing the other fish, particularly the Rosy Barbs and the Yoyo's. It almost looked like a mating dance with th Yoyo's,


Maybe he just needs to get accustomed to his new company. How big is he? Just wonder what they look like at that age?


----------



## Jeweled (Jan 7, 2011)

He is beautiful and about 6" long. I miss seeing him.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You should post a pic.


----------



## tscott (Jan 7, 2011)

You definitely should post a picture!


----------



## Jeweled (Jan 7, 2011)

I did post 2 photo. I hope their in the right place. They are my first posted here.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Click-free:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice looking fish and tank, from what I can see of it. Now you need to post pics of your whole tank


----------

